# Cigar Rights Motivationl link inside...



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

DO WE REALLY NEED THE FDA TO CRACK DOWN ON CIGAR SMOKERS?


----------



## JABECmfg (Sep 18, 2012)

A very well-written article; excellent link!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

very motivational.


----------



## dutchjim (May 17, 2013)

Good information on cigars and the FDA. And, I am in agreement with Mr. Snyder, the cigarette industry has brought trouble on itself.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Great article Jack :nod:


----------

